# Flock over flocking? Flocking over darker woods with light colored flocking



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

I have several boxes where the wood is dark in nature and has shown through the flocking. Since these are girly boxes, the flocking needs to be a girly color - pink. So I ordered a light pink and applied the flocking "glue/paint." to the boxes. I may have coated it too lightly with the glue considering the dark nature of the wood. With the light pink flocking, the dark wood shows through. So can I just re apply another layer of flocking glue and flock?

I have flocked before but it was a dark blue on a dark wood and so i did not see any issues.

I used Don Jer as my flocking material / glue.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not sure what the flock you're talking about….


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

oh flock!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have never flocked over flocking… but when I do flock, I put down a very heavy "Paint/ glue". So heavy that you cannot see any brush marks on the bottom. Looks like a puddle of paint. I use brown flock over light colored oak using dark brown "Paint" with no problems. Did you use pink Paint/glue?


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

Jim
I used a pink paint / glue from Don Jer. I must have painted too light of a coat. I am going to try one piece and see if I can get it to look better.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you are flocked. I mean, you are done. I have no idea what you can do to fix that. But I had to post, just to play on words like others already have. Yup. yer flocked. Okay, I'll go to bed now.


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

So FYI - You can flock over flocking if you ever need to. I'll try to post a new photo but they are drying at the moment


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

good to know/


----------



## trgooding (1 mo ago)

My recent project was similar to yours, bottom showing thru the flocking. Good to know that relocking is possible!


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

I wondered how folks were doing the interiors of jewelry boxes. I always thought it was precision cut velvet or something. Now I know better!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

OzarkJim said:


> I wondered how folks were doing the interiors of jewelry boxes. I always thought it was precision cut velvet or something. Now I know better!!


I use self adhesive wool felt on interiors of jewelry boxes. 
But all boxes I have made contained square corners or gently rounded interiors, and felt is pliable enough to cover the subtle curves. 

IME - trick to flock application is coloring the glue with matching acrylic paints, and using a heavy layer; as it hides uneven coverage of the fuzz layer. 
Paint color also hides eventual wear and tear from heavy use.


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

If coloured adhesive is not readily available to you you can use metal paint, the kind you would paint outdoor railings and steelwork with). Buy it in the same colour as the flocking you are using. Apply it as thick as possible, but not so much that it will puddle on the floor or sag on vertical surfaces. Leave it AT LEAST three days at room temps to set before moving the box.
Reflocking is possible, but it makes the finish quite stiff, and therefore not as pleasant to the touch. 
(All of this is from personal experience over several years)


----------

